# Successful 2015 Elk Hunt



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Well,  the stars aligned perfectly over the weekend and I was able to seal the deal on a great bull elk. While hunting, things never seem to go as planned but this time everything worked out. You'll see in the video how close this bull came in, first time I've ever had a bull that close. I could have used my bow. The packout was brutal but with the help of some friends and family we made it out and didn't have any meat go bad in the 75 degree weather. The bull died right in the sun but we worked as quick as possible to get him caped and quartered. Still took several hours and the packout took several hours more. Total of 13 hours to get back to camp with the meat from the time I shot. Here's a video and some pictures of the great weekend.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Holy crap that's a nice bull! I've said it before and I'll say it again, I love big fives!


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice bull!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Congrats on your bull. He is a stud. Looks like a great hunt. What Unit did you have?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks like Manti to me... Congrats!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

What a stud of a bull - congrats!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

WOAH nice!!!!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

You got very lucky with the high temps and keeping the meat cool, nice bull for sure. And I second that looking like the Manti.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm a sucker for big 5s. Congrats!


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Yep, manti. Beautiful area


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

A man after my own heart, A big five AND on the Manti. You lucky dog, nice work!!!


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's the bullet I recovered from the bull's left lower shoulder. The bullet went through the right side, passed through both lungs, and stopped in the hide on his left side. The Barnes bullet stayed together as advertised. I switched from a hornady SST bullet that would fragment into 20 pieces upon hitting any bone other than ribs.


----------



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

Great bull! I used the same bullet and mine looks very similar to that and was also found in the far shoulder/ neck area. Love it.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

That is an awesome Manti bull!! You did good buddy.. I love that range, me and my son will be down there next week chasing deer with the muzzy. Home away from home, can't wait!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome video!! Congrats on a great bull! Yeah Hornady doesn't recommend the SSTs on elk.
Might I ask where on the Manti? Just curious is all.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice! Big fives are cool! I'm getting excited for my manti hunt in just a week!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Is that a 338 win mag? Awesome footage. Great bull!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for sharing and congrats!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Very cool, congrats!!


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

Cool video and an awesome bull. Congratulations.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Great bull! Congrats, can't wait to get on the mountain; my office is going crazy with me getting antsy.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome Brent, no wonder it's so hard to get an elk tag in Utah when you have a chance at experiences like that!


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Ya seriously. By far the most memorable hunting experience for me. And thanks Troy / Truelife for taking my elk in on a Sunday, and for having your family entertain my kids.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, did you ever score your bull?

Big 5's are so hard for me to judge.


----------



## Charch (Nov 22, 2013)

Way to make it happen. Those big 5s are awesome. Good job!


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Truelife said:


> Just out of curiosity, did you ever score your bull?
> 
> Big 5's are so hard for me to judge.


Truelife, and for others interested it taped out to 335 4/8. 23 inch thirds sure helped.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Great bull!!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome bull! I'm headed down Friday to find one like that to take down with my musket! Congrats!


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Nambaster said:


> Is that a 338 win mag? Awesome footage. Great bull!!


Yep 338 Win Mag, definitely did the job. I'm glad I had the 338 since the bull didn't die right away even though it went through both lungs and the back shoulder. He went and laid down about 15 yards from where I shot him. I had to put another round in him as I walked up to him. He actually stood up just as I went over the edge to see him and I had to put a shot in him real quick. I wonder if my 30-06 would have stopped him so quick, because if he would have ran 5 more yards it would have been in the thickest/steepest stuff in the whole area. This hunt was so much fun.


----------



## mrshmitty (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey I know this guy.....:grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cooler than the other side of the pillow!


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

great bull and great thread. Congrats!
And i learned i probably sholdnt use the SST's i have for my Elk hunt. great info.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

mrshmitty said:


> Hey I know this guy.....:grin:


Mrshmitty should definitely get some credit for helping on this hunt. He did the calling to bring the bull in that close, he did the video recording, and he helped cape, quarter and pack it out. Talk about a good friend.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

I love threads that show the complete process so here is my elk from last year from this thread. Mounted and hung on the wall. Truelife here on the forum did an excellent job with the mount.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Love it, I hope to get my first branched bull this year and have it mounted.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

nice bull!!!! , i wish i would have found thisa forum years ago....... Do you think you would have had a problem with a .308 ? I have sighted in my AR .308 perfect @ 300yrds for this years hunt here in OCT just cause i am so comfortable with it , but i fear i should carry my heavy 7MM mag instead just to be sure i have the knockdown power.

Do you feel you would have had to track forever if it was taken with a .308 and 178gr?

that baby looks good on the wall


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

cdbright, I killed both of my elk with a 150gr Barnes TTSX, one at 236 yards and the other about 13 yards. Read up on the TTSX and you will quickly think about switching over.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

30-06-hunter said:


> cdbright, I killed both of my elk with a 150gr Barnes TTSX, one at 236 yards and the other about 13 yards. Read up on the TTSX and you will quickly think about switching over.


i have been a Hornady fan for years, never lost a buck ,( my DPMS .308 does fire Hornady extremely better than any other brand) but i understand ELK are a tougher animal. After a few more scouting trips i hope to be able to have a better understanding of what kind of shot i will need to make so i can comfortably use my .308 and not wish my 7MM was still at camp. I may change up , not sure yet, both are sighted in @ 300 yds and i will know more hopefully after tomorrow spending the day out scouting some more. I am going to leave a trail cam by the water in my place this weekend and see if they are still hitting water early or if the cooler temps now may have them moving more mid day , either way i am leaving my house about 300 am tonight and headed out into heaven !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Awesome bull! Way to go!


----------

